# ISO Pasta dishes



## SHAMALICIOUS (Feb 21, 2007)

heyaa..i was just wondering   what kind of dish can i make with pasta,tuna and cheese with a little bit of spiceyness? if not tuna n cheese then if anyone has a good recipe with pasta and chicken wud be really helpful!!! 

Thank youuu


----------



## college_cook (Feb 21, 2007)

Are we talking about canned tuna or tuna steaks?  Also, what kind of cheese are you planning to use?


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Feb 21, 2007)

Canned tuna. Planning to use cheddarm but mozzerella wold be ok too!


----------



## JCook (Feb 21, 2007)

I make this recipe sometimes that has mac and cheese, canned tuna, and sour cream mixed together. Its actually pretty tasty. I make the mac and cheese homemade with elbow noodles, velveta cheese, butter, and milk. Then I stir in a can or 2 of tuna depending on how much I want to make and then about a 3/4 cup sour cream or more or less. 

Sorry I don't have an actual recipe just a method. Hope this helps your craving.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 22, 2007)

Personally, fish and cheese don't go together. That's not to say you can't eat it (!) just that I don't care for it much. 
For Chicken and pasta, however: 
Fry some chopped chicken with a little onion and ginger powder. 
Add water, tomato paste, peanut butter ( yes, peanut butter) and some hot chili pepper. Adjust flavour with a little lemon juice. Serve over pasta.


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2007)

SHAMALICIOUS said:
			
		

> heyaa..i was just wondering  what kind of dish can i make with pasta,tuna and cheese with a little bit of spiceyness? if not tuna n cheese then if anyone has a good recipe with pasta and chicken wud be really helpful!!!
> 
> Thank youuu


 
An Italian dish for pasta and tuna (but, no cheese), is Spaghetti con Pomodoro e Tonno:

Recipes : Spaghetti con Pomodoro e Tonno : Food Network

Tuna Pomodoro - Eating Well

Another suggestion is, cold pasta salad. Prepare small pasta of choice (i.e. macaroni, shells), add in black olives, roasted red peppers or sun-dried tomatoes, artichoke hearts, capers, asparagus -- whatever you like in your pasta salad, dressing of choice (i.e. zesty Italian dressing, oil & vinegar), then mix in your tuna. Nicoise is another idea.


----------



## Constance (Feb 22, 2007)

Combine your drained tuna with cooked noodles or macaroni, a can of cream of mushroom soup, can of drained mushrooms, can of drained peas, and half your cheese in a casserole dish. Sprinkle with Cajun or Old Bay Seasoning, top with remaining cheese, and bake at 350 until hot and bubbly.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 22, 2007)

Actually, during my crazy youth (many years ago. . . ), I used to make a dish for my bland picky-eating boyfriend that he really liked.  It was simply cooked Minute rice with a can of drained oil-packed tuna & a can of stewed tomatoes stirred in.  That was then put in a baking dish & topped with a lot of American Cheese or Velveeta & baked until the cheese melted enough to be stirred into the rest of the dish as well.  Boyfried loved it.

It reminded me very much of a dish we used to make at Girl Scout camp that was called "Glop", except that had ground beef instead of the tuna.  So I guess you could call what I made "Tuna Glop" - lol!!


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh wow. Brilliant, thanks!!!!!!!! lol, well actually my sister made the thread, shes not much of a cook and didnt know where to start, so i suggested she make a thread cos the people here so nice and helpful D thank you! any more ideas would be good too x


----------



## phantomtigger (Feb 28, 2007)

When we're a little tight on money, here's one we like that makes a LOT:  

1 lb. elbow noodles, cooked and drained
2 cans of tuna packed in water, drained
Thawed frozed peas, small bag
Miracle Whip Light, to taste
Salt and Pepper, to taste

Mix all ingredients.  Serve chilled.  Serves a LOT of people....we have 6 in our family, and we always had leftovers.


----------



## simonaskitchen (Mar 1, 2007)

*Salmon and mascarpone! *

Well, you've a lot of suggestions already...but..what about this simple and tasty recipe?
Salmon and mascarpone cheese.

x 2 people: 70 gr penne each, 4 slices smoked salmon, 4 tablespoons mascarpone cheese, salt, parmisan 

Boil the pasta into water with salt. In the meanwhile, whip the salmon and mascarpone together in a mixer, add a pinch of salt and place into a skillet. When the pasta is ready, take it off the water, drop into the skillet with salmon and sparkle with parmisan. Melt and toss. Serve immediately!

If you like to decorate your dishes, use some small slices of salmon and a small lemon slice, or parsley, and put on the top.

It's always a succes!


----------



## NisAznMonk (May 20, 2007)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Personally, fish and cheese don't go together. That's not to say you can't eat it (!) just that I don't care for it much.
> For Chicken and pasta, however:
> Fry some chopped chicken with a little onion and ginger powder.
> Add water, tomato paste, peanut butter ( yes, peanut butter) and some hot chili pepper. Adjust flavour with a little lemon juice. Serve over pasta.



What kind of peanut butter do you recommend?  Will Peter Pan, or Jiffy do?  Oh, and does this stuff just melt?  I'm a chef n00b in the military


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2007)

May I suggest *Chef Caine's Ultimate Tuna Noodle Casserole*? I developed this rcipe as a challange to come up with a "New American" version of a tuna casserole with ahi tuna and handshaped pasta. The idea of the exercise was to take a simple Campbell's Soup label recipe, and make it extremely labor intensive and expensive. You know just like Emeril LaGasse would do, except without the pork fat. 
 

*NEW AGE TUNA NOODLE CASSEROLE*​

½ cup soy sauce
½ cup dry sherry
½ cup sesame oil
½ cup ginger, grated
3 cloves garlic, pressed or finely minced
1 tsp grey sea salt
½ tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 lb Sashimi grade Ahi tuna 
3 eggs
2 cups flour 
½ tsp kosher salt
2 quarts chicken stock
2 Tbs butter
½ cup celery, chopped
1 shallot, diced
2 cups assorted mushrooms, chopped
1 ½ cups haricot verts
1 clove of garlic, peeled 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 egg yolk 
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard 
½ cup olive oil 
1 tsp lemon juice 
1 tsp fresh thyme
½ cup sour cream
1 cup gruyere cheese, shredded
½ cup camembert cheese, diced
4 ounces dry white wine
Pinch of nutmeg
¼ cup scallions, thinly sliced, white and green parts
¼ cup carrot, diced small
¼ cup red bell pepper, diced small

Combine soy sauce, sherry, sesame oil, ginger, garlic, sea salt and black pepper and marinate tuna for one hour. Remove tuna from marinade and discard marinade. Place tuna in a steamer over 1 inch of boiling water and cover. Steam for 6 to 8 minutes or until tuna flakes easily with a fork. Flake the tuna and put aside.

Beat eggs until frothy. Combine flour, kosher salt, and eggs to form a dough. Knead dough until smooth. Turn dough onto a floured cutting board and roll dough, turning often, until very thin. Let dough dry 45 minutes, then turn and dry another 1/2 hour. Cut dried dough into noodles. Drop noodles into boiling chicken stock, reduce heat, and simmer for about 10 minutes. Drain and put aside.

Sauté celery and shallot in 2 Tbs butter until soft. Add mushrooms, Sauté unitl done, then put aside. Place 1 ½ cups haricot verts in boiling water for 5 minutes, then into ice bath. Combine tuna, noodles, celery, shallots, mushrooms, and haricot verts in a bowl. 

Finely chop garlic and combine with salt. Place the egg yolk and Dijon mustard in a bowl and whisk. Slowly add olive oil as you continue to whisk. Once you've blended in all the olive oil, add the garlic, lemon, and thyme. Add the sour cream, gruyere cheese, camembert cheese, white wine, and nutmeg, then fold in the tuna, noodles, celery, shallots, mushrooms, and haricot verts.

Spoon misture into a buttered 4 quart casserole. Bake at 350F for 30 to 45 minutes or until hot and bubbly. Sprinkle top with scallion, carrot, and bell pepper.


----------

